# Yarmouth PD Test



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

Anyone taking the Yarmouth PD test in November?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

yes


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Scott-you or T-Bo got any pull? I wouldn't might a job on the sunny Cape!!!!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Dont do it Dicky, you are FT civil service. And you got a hot rod!!! :lol:


----------

